# too much sealant



## trs92 (May 25, 2013)

Hi Mike,

I use sonax protect and shine sealant on cars in the family with great results. Yesterday I applied it on my car (even on my moonroof) and I just realized that it looks like from inside like I hadn't dried the roof 100% well after washing. The rest of the car, like the pain is not as slick as it should be.

My question is, should I leave it like this and after awhile I can apply another another layer, or can it bake in the body and the sunroof or cause any damage?

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Not sure... I've never used the Sonax Protect and Shine Sealant.


A surface will only hold so much product and outside of some coatings, waxes and sealants wear off. Maybe just wait till you've washed and dried the car a few times and inspect.

Does it look good?


----------

